# speeding notification.



## dewsweeper (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi ,
After advice,not sympathy!
Just got my first ever ticket speeding ,on the M40 and hope  someone can tell me my best options regards taking the Drivers Awareness Course.
Thanks inadvance.
Dewsweeper


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 23, 2014)

Better option than points.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 23, 2014)

If it's offered, take it. It costs the same as the fine, but you don't get the points. It's 4 hours. Which is a long time, but is quite interesting. Some insurers still want to be informed you've been on it though, like admiral I think.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2014)

It's better than having points on your license


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 23, 2014)

Depends. If you can spare 4 hours of being patronised to hell then go for it, personally I would rather take the points than waste another 4 hours of my life!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2014)

The course highlights facts - facts about the dangers of speeding and shows some recent collisions caused by speeding

It tries to shock people a little into thinking more about their speed and the areas where people speed and hopefully maybe some will walk away thinking a bit differently about their driving and maybe opens up a few more eyes to the danger of speeding 

You will be treated a bit like a naughty school child but that is to be a little bit expected as you are their because of breaking the law so it's a punishment as opposed to 4 hours of enjoyment


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 23, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Depends. If you can spare 4 hours of being patronised to hell then go for it, personally I would rather take the points than waste another 4 hours of my life!
		
Click to expand...

a) did you not learn anything from the course?
b) you can only do the course once every few years . It's not an option in all cases, so you're lucky. Next time it'll just be the points


----------



## Fyldewhite (Sep 23, 2014)

Depends entirely on your personal circumstances. I'd be tempted to take the points for 3 years tbh. That concentrates the mind more than a half day course that will soon fade into a distant memory. That said, be aware that should you get another 3 points you won't necessarily be offered the speed awareness course on that occasion so they could start to tot up. I'm just back to 3 now but going to 6 really made me a more paranoid if not necessarily a safer driver.


----------



## rosecott (Sep 23, 2014)

Fyldewhite said:



			Depends entirely on your personal circumstances. I'd be tempted to take the points for 3 years tbh. That concentrates the mind more than a half day course that will soon fade into a distant memory. That said, be aware that should you get another 3 points you won't necessarily be offered the speed awareness course on that occasion so they could start to tot up. I'm just back to 3 now but going to 6 really made me a more paranoid if not necessarily a safer driver.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the points stayed on your licence for 4 years.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 23, 2014)

It'd be a no brainer for me,do the course & keep a clean licence
It's only 4hrs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 23, 2014)

rosecott said:



			I thought the points stayed on your licence for 4 years.
		
Click to expand...


They are "live" for 3 years and remain on your license for another one 

If you get another three points in the 4th year then it's only 3 points you have


----------



## dewsweeper (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies.
I will probably do the course as it was "a fair cop  'Guvner'".
Dewsweeper


----------



## JustOne (Sep 23, 2014)

Definitely do the course.


Speeding on a motorway, roadworks?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2014)

HID did the course. Their attitude was petty though and even though the course finished 15 minutes early they kept them in the room like some petty school detention. Better than the points though


----------



## Golfmmad (Sep 23, 2014)

Why is it that some people cannot be told.

If you've done the crime then you serve the time.

Also, 4 hours in a classroom learning how to become a better driver, may just save a life one day - even yours.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 23, 2014)

Done the course and yes it was an eye opener for many reasons. Too many to mention. If you have not been on the course then you cannot relate to the people that are on it.

i have been caught speeding too many times and three of them were doin 37-38 in a 40 when I thought I was in a forty. One was on a dual carriageway. They were all 30 speed limits.

the amount of people caught speeding that were not aware of the speed limits was unbelievable, and there was not one Johnnny baseball cap in the class and most were women.

What I cannot understand is why all roads outside of schools are not 20mph, why are speeding fines are not spent on speed signs. Street lamps are used to designate a speed limit. Eh ?

do the course, be educated and frustrated.


----------



## drdel (Sep 23, 2014)

Yep I agree with your statement "...Street lamps are used to designate a speed limit. Eh ".

This rule is completely out of date because there's lighting on nearly all urban roads. Years ago when only built-up towns had street lighting then you knew you were in a 30zone. 

In the present day a street with lighting could be 20, 40, 50 or 60 - in fact in some areas of 'new' towns such as Peterborough, Milton Keynes etc there a re dual carriageways with 70mph limit that are fully lit!  If ether were adequate signs there'd be no doubt.


----------



## Fish (Sep 23, 2014)

I took the points, makes no difference on my licence and for the sakes of Â£20 difference, I wasn't going to sit in a classroom for 4hrs, no thank you.


----------



## Ads749r (Sep 23, 2014)

Golfmmad said:



			Why is it that some people cannot be told.

If you've done the crime then you serve the time.

Also, 4 hours in a classroom learning how to become a better driver, may just save a life one day - even yours.
		
Click to expand...

Took the words straight out of my mouth. You sir are my hero. Well said.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 23, 2014)

Johnny baseball caps don't get caught doing 34 in a 30 zone!


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 23, 2014)

Golfmmad said:



			Why is it that some people cannot be told.

If you've done the crime then you serve the time.

Also, 4 hours in a classroom learning how to become a better driver, may just save a life one day - even yours.
		
Click to expand...

Eh? Who's trying to get out of anything? He's simply asked for opinions if people think the course is worth doing or not. Calm down dear.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 23, 2014)

I took the points and paid the fine for my one and only speeding ticket. To do the course would have meant a 100 mile round trip plus taking unpaid holiday so I would have been well out of pocket.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 24, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			If it's offered, take it. It costs the same as the fine
		
Click to expand...

Not any more Murph.
I've not long ago "been done".
I was going to take the Â£60.00 fine and the points as I have a clean licence but the fine has now gone up to Â£100.00.
Awareness course was only Â£85.00.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 24, 2014)

I was caught under the "street lamps designating speed limit" rule (which, for reasons stated I thoroughly disagree with), I was 1 mph over the speed for an awareness course. I would have thought that the faster you go over the limit, the more need you have for the awareness course.

That turned out an expensive forum meet!


----------



## Fish (Sep 24, 2014)

chrisd said:



			That turned out an expensive forum meet!
		
Click to expand...

Mine was a forum meet also, and adds to my dislike of Liverpool :smirk:


----------



## Captainron (Sep 24, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			Eh? Who's trying to get out of anything? He's simply asked for opinions if people think the course is worth doing or not. Calm down dear.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think it was aimed at the OP but rather at those with negative feelings towards the speed awareness course.

personally, if offered I would definitely attend the course.


----------



## MadAdey (Sep 24, 2014)

The course is not that bad to be honest. Yes it was a few hours out of my life that I cant get back, but who cares. I was quite shocked by it though, we did a little written test regarding street signs and speed limits. I was amazed by how many people really did not know what I thought was basic simple highway code questions. We all think we are amazing drivers, but the reality of it is we are all guilty of bad driving. If we wasn't then none of us would get done for speeding............


----------



## Birchy (Sep 24, 2014)

Ive done the course and it was a load of cack.

I knew it, the people sat on the same table as me knew it and the guys running the course knew it.

Sadly when you have been "busted" lol its something worth doing financially.

I drove out of the car park very slowly on the way home so it must have worked.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			Mine was a forum meet also, and adds to my dislike of Liverpool :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

But at least you had three points before you teed off so you were technically leading the event in the clubhouse .....


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 24, 2014)

My insurance went way up when I got 3 points. I would gladly have taken the class.

As someone pointed out, why do the worst offenders not receive any education?  seems totally backwards.


----------



## woody69 (Sep 24, 2014)

Fish said:



			I took the points, makes no difference on my licence and for the sakes of Â£20 difference, I wasn't going to sit in a classroom for 4hrs, no thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Except it probably wasn't just Â£20 difference as your insurance will be higher as a consequence for the 3-5 years you have to declare it.


----------



## woody69 (Sep 24, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I was caught under the "street lamps designating speed limit" rule (which, for reasons stated I thoroughly disagree with), I was 1 mph over the speed for an awareness course. I would have thought that the faster you go over the limit, the more need you have for the awareness course.

That turned out an expensive forum meet!
		
Click to expand...

The courses are not done simply based on a speed over the limit. They are generated based on people caught going a specific speed on a particular day. It's a fairly random allocation. I was going 36 in a 30. Others on my course were caught at 34 and one person was going 70 in a 60. It's not as simple as "break the limit by 4 miles and hour and you're on the course" for example.


----------



## Val (Sep 24, 2014)

My opinion for what its worth is do the course for a few reasons

1 - Good to have a clean license
2 - Just 3 points on your license tends to increase your insurance by a minimum of 10%, stick 6 points on it and it's up again.
3 - Points are valid for 3 years, on your license for 4 and valid for 5 years for insurers

So in essence those who take points are costing themselves at least 10% of your insurance premium for 5 years.

Think yourselves lucky you get the option, in Scotland you tend to get the points and the fine with no options.


----------



## guest100718 (Sep 24, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It's better than having points on your license
		
Click to expand...

Not really. I got a SP50 and it made no differnce to insurence. I have had a few over the years and it doesnt matter. Maybe if you're a teenager it would.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Sep 24, 2014)

This is an interesting read .......http://www.acpo.police.uk/documents/uniformed/2013/201305-uoba-joining-forces-safer-roads.pdf

Of course it doesn't guarantee anything as it's only a guide but I certainly drive nowadays (in good conditions) to the tolerance levels and rarely exceed them.

Even having 6 points for 18 months made negligible difference to my insurance btw.


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 24, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Not really. I got a SP50 and it made no differnce to insurence. I have had a few over the years and it doesnt matter. Maybe if you're a teenager it would.
		
Click to expand...

Really? Admiral asked for an additional Â£400 for mr mimms for 6 points


----------



## Ian_Bristol (Sep 24, 2014)

I took the driver awareness course when I got done for doing 44 in a 40 by a mobile whilst on the way to work, I told my insurance and they told me it would not affect anything, they wife was not happy with the course fee which I made worse when i turned up and had forgot my licence so had to rebook and pay the fee again lol. Up side was it is held at Stockwood Vale golf Club a 15 min drive for me.


----------



## Val (Sep 24, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Not really. I got a SP50 and it made no differnce to insurence. I have had a few over the years and it doesnt matter. Maybe if you're a teenager it would.
		
Click to expand...

Who told you it made no difference?


----------



## guest100718 (Sep 24, 2014)

Valentino said:



			Who told you it made no difference?
		
Click to expand...

my insurer........

It made no difference to my insurance.  I have had about 15 points over the years


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 24, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			my insurer........

It made no difference to my insurance.  I have had about 15 points over the years
		
Click to expand...

Interested to know whcih insurer. 

15 points makes me think that you really need a speed awareness course!


----------



## guest100718 (Sep 24, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Interested to know whcih insurer. 

15 points makes me think that you really need a speed awareness course!
		
Click to expand...

Various insurers....It pays to switch!


----------



## Val (Sep 24, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			my insurer........

It made no difference to my insurance.  I have had about 15 points over the years
		
Click to expand...

I would like to find out who this insurer is too, never heard this ever. If it makes no difference why do they insist on knowing and why do they insist that they are valid for 5 years?


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 24, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Various insurers....It pays to switch!
		
Click to expand...

Why so coy?


----------



## Val (Sep 24, 2014)

I know the daily mail tends to be taken with a pinch of salt.................but

Driving Convictions


----------



## woody69 (Sep 24, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			my insurer........

It made no difference to my insurance.  I have had about 15 points over the years
		
Click to expand...

This article is a few years old, but I think the person you spoke to at your insurance company has probably provided you with false information.

http://www.confused.com/car-insurance/articles/top-motoring-convictions-and-their-hidden-cost

However, there are other factors at play i.e. their conviction policies, the vehicle type and your age, but I would be extremely surprised if it has made no difference.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 24, 2014)

Valentino said:



			I know the daily mail tends to be taken with a pinch of salt.................but

Driving Convictions

Click to expand...

Figures in there are frightening! I just renewed, have 3 points on my license and pay a small fraction of the example quoted there! Points come off next year so I look forward to a 30% cut, lol they'll be paying me!


----------



## guest100718 (Sep 24, 2014)

woody69 said:



			This article is a few years old, but I think the person you spoke to at your insurance company has probably provided you with false information.

http://www.confused.com/car-insurance/articles/top-motoring-convictions-and-their-hidden-cost

However, there are other factors at play i.e. their conviction policies, the vehicle type and your age, but I would be extremely surprised if it has made no difference.
		
Click to expand...

That article talks about convictions... A fixed penalty is not a conviction....

The first one i got was for breaking a red light in my RS Turbo over 25 years ago. I was gutted as I thought it would make my already high insurance even higher, My insurere re ran my premium and no difference. The same thing has happneded a few times since.


----------



## guest100718 (Sep 24, 2014)

North Mimms said:



			Why so coy?
		
Click to expand...

? I have been with loads of insureres over the years. I have no Idea who iwas with at the time of fixed pen. But in recent years no one out the ordinary.


----------



## hamshanker (Sep 24, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			Not really. I got a SP50 and it made no differnce to insurence. I have had a few over the years and it doesnt matter. Maybe if you're a teenager it would.
		
Click to expand...

My missus got an sp30 in 2010 and i was told that if she took the points it wouldnt make any difference to the insurance but what a load of rubbish that was,i looked for renewals without the sp30 and with the sp30 added and the difference for each yr has always been in the region of Â£100..


----------



## woody69 (Sep 24, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			That article talks about convictions... A fixed penalty is not a conviction....

The first one i got was for breaking a red light in my RS Turbo over 25 years ago. I was gutted as I thought it would make my already high insurance even higher, My insurere re ran my premium and no difference. The same thing has happneded a few times since.
		
Click to expand...

You said you had an SP50. That is classified as a Motoring conviction


----------



## guest100718 (Sep 24, 2014)

woody69 said:



			You said you had an SP50. That is classified as a Motoring conviction
		
Click to expand...

SP50 is a motoring offence

I have had 2 SP50s, 1 SP30 and a TS10. None of which have resulted of a conviction of any sort.  You'd need to go to court to be convicted of an offence


----------



## Val (Sep 24, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			SP50 is a motoring offence.
		
Click to expand...

You are splitting hairs, it's the same thing. SP50 is still penalised with a fine and points.


----------



## guest100718 (Sep 24, 2014)

Valentino said:



			You are splitting hairs, it's the same thing. SP50 is still penalised with a fine and points.
		
Click to expand...

yes a fixed penalty or on the spot fine, A conviction it is not.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Sep 24, 2014)

Anyone work in insurance that can give an informed opinion here?  I put myself (with 6 points) on my other half's fully comp policy last year and can't remember the exact amount but it was peanuts.

Insurance generally works on risk factors and I certainly drove slower with 6 points than I did beforehand....maybe statistically you are less likely (or at least no more likely) to claim??? That may vary with age too but I'll never really understand insurance!! It cost me less this year for a multi car (two cars and both to drive each others) than it did last year for just mine.


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 24, 2014)

I've had three points on my licence twice. Both times I informed my insurance company and both times it made no difference. And then I changed I the end of the policy and got it cheaper anyway. Most of them are OK with three points, its when you get six or more they start getting twitchy. Always always shop around for insurance...


----------



## woody69 (Sep 24, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			SP50 is a motoring offence

I have had 2 SP50s, 1 SP30 and a TS10. None of which have resulted of a conviction of any sort.  You'd need to go to court to be convicted of an offence
		
Click to expand...

You're arguing (rather oddly) semantics. An insurance company, or comparison website classifies speeding as a motoring conviction. Is it technically a conviction, an offence or an endorsement? Who cares. All I know is it will affect your insurance policy premium to some degree


----------



## guest100718 (Sep 24, 2014)

woody69 said:



			You're arguing (rather oddly) semantics. An insurance company, or comparison website classifies speeding as a motoring conviction. Is it technically a conviction, an offence or an endorsement? Who cares. All I know is it will affect your insurance policy premium to some degree
		
Click to expand...

You seem to care greatly!! I have already told you it made no difference to my insurance , as have others. Take from that what you will.  And there is nothing odd about  or semantic about it,

 you can go to court and be convicted of a speeding offence, which is very different from a fixed pen.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 24, 2014)

I think some of it depends on the type of insurers.  There are some out there, usually the ones advertising heavily on TV that are just after perfect drivers, i.e. only drive once a week, never been done for speeding, drive a 10 year old Micra with 3,000 miles on the clock etc etc.  And if you fit their profiles you will get very cheap insurance.  But if you no longer do that they will increase your premium.

Other insurance companies that possibly do not charge the really low headline rates take a more casual attitude to 3 points.  But will load your premium if that turns into 6.


----------



## MadAdey (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm with Paddy on this. I have on and off had 3 points on my licence and the difference it made to my insurance was very minor. At one point I was 29 driving an imported Impreza with all the modifications listed and getting 3 points made no difference to the insurance. 

I think that anyone with 3 points had a fixed penalty notice so it wasn't like they where doing 50 in a 30, so not really a bad driver, more like they didn't watch their speed and got caught doing 35 in a 30. 

The only thing I would be wary of is anyone that drives a company vehicle. I know with my brothers job if he gets more than 6 points he will loose his job as the company insurance does not cover anyone with greater than that, to keep their insurance premiums down. I know he has already done a speed awareness course to avoid the points because if he had 3 points then caught doing something stupid and got 4 points he would be screwed.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 24, 2014)

These days the insurance companies have access to the dvla database and this makes checking for motoring transgressions very easy.

I did a speed awareness course about 15 months ago, cost 90, but thought it was better than points.  didnt bother to tell insurance company (Admiral) as I didnt think I needed to.

They found out about the course and did my premium another Â£120 ish quid,  cant move coz getting such a good deal on the kids cars on the multi car policy.

Big Brother really is watching you


----------



## North Mimms (Sep 24, 2014)

PhilTheFragger said:



			These days the insurance companies have access to the dvla database and this makes checking for motoring transgressions very easy.

I did a speed awareness course about 15 months ago, cost 90, but thought it was better than points.  didnt bother to tell insurance company (Admiral) as I didnt think I needed to.

They found out about the course and did my premium another Â£120 ish quid,  cant move coz getting such a good deal on the kids cars on the multi car policy.

Big Brother really is watching you
		
Click to expand...

Admiral are fond of back dating premium hikes as well!


----------



## drdel (Sep 24, 2014)

Why do we feel so aggrieved when caught speeding?  

There are so many cheap devices that warn you where the speed camera are located, or likely to located and also tell you the limit of the road you're on, considering the cost (especially if you drive for a living) its daft to get caught out.


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 24, 2014)

drdel said:



			Why do we feel so aggrieved when caught speeding?  

.
		
Click to expand...

I think its the manner in which you are caught.
Thye first time I was done was for going through average spped cams on a motorway too fast. It was early evening, the workers had finished for the day and I was late to pick one of my kids up from something or other so I took the risk and got caught. My fault, no complaints.
Second time was driving out of a New Forest village, dead straight bit of road, going from a 30 limit to a 60. I accelerated 100 yards too early and got caught by the sneaky sod hiding behind a tree. To my knowledge there has never been a serious accident on that road. That to me is nothing more than a money making exercise and quite frankly stinks.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 24, 2014)

Hypothetical

A kids runs out into the road infront of your car and you hit them causing their death.

What are the implications if you were found to be over the speed limit (even by 1mph)?


----------



## chrisd (Sep 24, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			I think its the manner in which you are caught.

That to me is nothing more than a money making exercise and quite frankly stinks.
		
Click to expand...


The M20 at Maidstone now has variable speed gantry's and they seem to be on at non busy, random times,  flashing away and earning bags of money for the coffers


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 24, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Hypothetical

A kids runs out into the road infront of your car and you hit them causing their death.

What are the implications if you were found to be over the speed limit (even by 1mph)?
		
Click to expand...

Well if you cause a casualty when speeding it can be death by dangerous driving which can have a long prison term
Attached


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 24, 2014)

Captainron said:



			Hypothetical

A kids runs out into the road infront of your car and you hit them causing their death.

What are the implications if you were found to be over the speed limit (even by 1mph)?
		
Click to expand...

What relevance does that have to the situation I have posted?
I drive for a living, i do over 40k miles a year. In 18 years I have been caught speeding twice. I don't break the limit in built up areas, or where there is a likelihood of someone stepping out. I have zero sympathy for anyone that does and I think if you are caught speeding in that situation you should have the book thrown at you.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 24, 2014)

SaintHacker said:



			What relevance does that have to the situation I have posted?
I drive for a living, i do over 40k miles a year. In 18 years I have been caught speeding twice. I don't break the limit in built up areas, or where there is a likelihood of someone stepping out. I have zero sympathy for anyone that does and I think if you are caught speeding in that situation you should have the book thrown at you.
		
Click to expand...

You having a bad day or something? 

That was aimed at everyone who speeds (including me who also does thousands of miles a month) and gets blasÃ© about what they are doing because it's second nature. 

You've been caught twice in 18 years but I'll wager that you've offended thousands of times like we all have. 

We all need to tighten up our ideas on speeding and blaming the law for catching people and wasting their time is the wrong attitude to have.


----------



## SaintHacker (Sep 24, 2014)

Captainron said:



			You having a bad day or something? 

That was aimed at everyone who speeds (including me who also does thousands of miles a month) and gets blasÃ© about what they are doing because it's second nature. .
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough, I thought you were replying directly to my post. Apologies if I've got the wrong end of the stick.


----------



## Fyldewhite (Sep 24, 2014)

Captainron said:



			We all need to tighten up our ideas on speeding and blaming the law for catching people and wasting their time is the wrong attitude to have.
		
Click to expand...

That's true, but Joe Public will never support the police when they do not target their enforcement to get the dangerous people off the road. I drive down Blackpool promenade every day to work in St Annes. Just past the Pleasure Beach there is a 1 mile stretch of road which in winter is absolutely deserted. It is 4 lanes wide as there are no parked cars and you would be lucky to see any pedestrians at all. Of course the speed limit (30) is the same as in summer when there are parked cars and quite a few people about. The police regularly set up their cameras on this stretch and routinely do drivers who are probably doing no more than 40. Even this seems too slow for the road to be honest. They could be less than a mile away on a road running parallel to the prom with shops, schools, children, old people etc. Do they do so? Never. My view is that if they caught one driver a day doing 40 on that road it would do more for safety than catching 10 on the prom. Why do they do this? You decide.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 25, 2014)

Fyldewhite said:



			That's true, but Joe Public will never support the police when they do not target their enforcement to get the dangerous people off the road. I drive down Blackpool promenade every day to work in St Annes. Just past the Pleasure Beach there is a 1 mile stretch of road which in winter is absolutely deserted. It is 4 lanes wide as there are no parked cars and you would be lucky to see any pedestrians at all. Of course the speed limit (30) is the same as in summer when there are parked cars and quite a few people about. The police regularly set up their cameras on this stretch and routinely do drivers who are probably doing no more than 40. Even this seems too slow for the road to be honest. They could be less than a mile away on a road running parallel to the prom with shops, schools, children, old people etc. Do they do so? Never. My view is that if they caught one driver a day doing 40 on that road it would do more for safety than catching 10 on the prom. Why do they do this? You decide.
		
Click to expand...

I kind of agree.  The vast majority of police speed cameras I see are placed to catch people out, as opposed to areas in which speeding is likely to cause injury to pedestrians/school children etc etc.  To me they should focus in areas where speeding is more likely to cause injury to others, and with extremely scarce resources focus on areas with a high number of pedestrians. Not where they can raise the most money from.  

Targeting people doing 45 on a dual carriageway designated 40 with no pedestrians around (which the police regularly target near me) is probably not doing a huge amount for road safety.  Targeting people doing 35 outside a school near the start or end of the school day, or even clamping down on bad parking outside schools, probably will. 

I've seen plenty of the former, never any of the latter.


----------



## lex! (Sep 25, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			I kind of agree. The vast majority of police speed cameras I see are placed to catch people out, as opposed to areas in which speeding is likely to cause injury to pedestrians/school children etc etc. To me they should focus in areas where speeding is more likely to cause injury to others, and with extremely scarce resources focus on areas with a high number of pedestrians. Not where they can raise the most money from. 

Targeting people doing 45 on a dual carriageway designated 40 with no pedestrians around (which the police regularly target near me) is probably not doing a huge amount for road safety. Targeting people doing 35 outside a school near the start or end of the school day, or even clamping down on bad parking outside schools, probably will. 

I've seen plenty of the former, never any of the latter.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree. There's a dual carriageway on the route out of work and one of my pals got caught doing 45 in a 40 and he's got a speed awareness course up soon for Â£100. Another bloke in our team had the same last year. I expect that I have just been lucky. Why is 40mph safe, and 45mph an offence? This is purely a revenue generation exercise tragetting hard working, tax paying people, whilst the town centre on weekend nights is like a war zone when all the great unwashed spill out onto the streets without any fear of sanction.


----------



## JustOne (Sep 26, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			I kind of agree.  The vast majority of police speed cameras I see are placed to catch people out, as opposed to areas in which speeding is likely to cause injury to pedestrians/school children etc etc.  To me they should focus in areas where speeding is more likely to cause injury to others, and with extremely scarce resources focus on areas with a high number of pedestrians. Not where they can raise the most money from.  

Targeting people doing 45 on a dual carriageway designated 40 with no pedestrians around (which the police regularly target near me) is probably not doing a huge amount for road safety.  Targeting people doing 35 outside a school near the start or end of the school day, or even clamping down on bad parking outside schools, probably will. 

I've seen plenty of the former, never any of the latter.
		
Click to expand...

Good post, totally agree.


----------



## stevelev (Sep 26, 2014)

Off thread a little but I think that in this day and age rather than catching people speeding, the government and car manufacturers should chip all vehicles so everytime they change speed zones, the vehicle is limited to the relevant speed for that vehicle.  

It would never happen as the amount of revenue lost would be too large.  But it would sort speeding out pretty much instankty  then if anyone is caught just give them a ban for tampering with a governor.   On older vehicles im sure there is a modification that could be fitted by testing stations. And on mot tests if tampers, impound the vehicle notify police, and ban the driver.  

SuRely insurers would like that introduced to to help save people money ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------

